# TasselsSmassles



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Am I in the minority having ,as I do, an aversion to wearing tasseled shoes? I cant handle the duck feather fringes either, but thats another matter.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't like them either. But it's probably a regional thing. I doubt many of us northwesterners would be seen in them.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree. I found some new Alden tassel loafers in shell cordovan for only $300 but just couldn't work my head around to actually wanting them. I'm not even sure what you're supposed to wear them with.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a pair of tasseled loafers that I will be eliminating at an early opportunity. I'll need something black to replace them with, first, unfortunately.


----------



## Christophe (Oct 27, 2010)

I guess I could see why some dislike them, but personally I think they're great. Just a little more formal than a penny loafer in my book, but still fit the bill for many occasions. As mentioned, it may be an East Coast/West Coast thing.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Hitch:

For a better appreciation read the History of Tassels in the Shoe Chapter of *The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes*.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in my shell Alden tassels now. Love them for the versatility and the fact that they are indeed a step above in formality from the LHS. 

I too have had an aversion to them in the past. I grew out of that.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm fine with tassels but kilties are another story.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

I think ol' Wally would have liked them...

It will be interesting to learn the history of them though.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Not sure if I like the tassels, but the kilties are a total no go.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I like them fine on others, especially with a gray business suit - I just can't fit in to the Aberdeen last.


----------



## Ethologist (Sep 30, 2008)

What about suede tassel loafers? Snuff suede or Navy suede loafers look great to me. I have a pair of green suede loafers (), and they do get many compliments (and some strange looks).


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Amongst my favorite shoes

Edit: I too hate kilties.


----------



## andersmontague (Feb 12, 2012)

cut the tassels off, like spottedhat does here: https://www.spottedhat.com/node/26


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

:crazy:


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

hookem12387 said:


> Edit: I too hate kilties.


You almost forgot the important part... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Kilties and Tassels together would be my preference. I do'nt have them yet but will acquire a pair soon.


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

firedancer said:


> I'm in my shell Alden tassels now. Love them for the versatility and the fact that they are indeed a step above in formality from the LHS.
> 
> I too have had an aversion to them in the past. I grew out of that.


+1. I despised tassel loafers...until I laid eyes on these Alden tassel loafers. Now their my favorites (until I can get a pair of Alden #8 wingtips.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a pair of Alden for Brooks Bros. calfskin tassles that I wear occasionally. They're not my favorite shoes, but I certainly don't find them objectionable.

Kilties are another matter.


----------



## ballmouse (Jul 30, 2011)

I much prefer tassel loafers over penny loafers. But I haven't worn the penny loafers much. Perhaps that'll change with time...


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, I guess there is no accounting for some peoples' taste 

Actually, I remember when I was younger and first saw the old guys that I admired wearing tassel loafers, I thought it was rather strange since all of the so-called experts say that only lace ups are to be worn with suits.

To me, I think tassel loafers are one of those things, like button down oxfords, that may be technically incorrect but a way of saying, I am an American/trad/ivy-league dresser and will wear what I want.

The only other thing I know is that when I wear my Alden cordo tassels, my wife always says "oh, I love those shoes."

https://www.cigaraficionado.com/webfeatures/show/id/Tasseled-Loafers_7439

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...52575-Brooks-Brothers-loafer&highlight=tassel


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Tom Buchanan said:


> To me, I think tassel loafers are one of those things, like button down oxfords, that may be technically incorrect but a way of saying, I am an American/trad/ivy-league dresser and will wear what I want.


I have worn the tassel, ocbd combination with suits for decades, along with a Rolex on a silver bracelet for "evening" events, much in the spirit of wearing what I want.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I love my two pair of tassels. I wear them with suits and odd jackets with nicer trousers.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm close to pulling the trigger on these:

https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF42250_1_40000000001_-1


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Tassels, kilties, broguing. Pick *one.* If a single pair has more than one of these, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Ya gotta love a tassel shoe!









*


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Orsini has these in merlot.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> Tassels, kilties, broguing. Pick *one.* If a single pair has more than one of these, you're doing it wrong.


Disagree. Love my AE Manchesters with longwing and tassels, and they pull compliments all the time.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm not saying there is any thing wrong , they're just not for me.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Tassels, kilties, broguing. Pick *one.* If a single pair has more than one of these, you're doing it wrong.


I have the Alden 611 in black calf (long since discontinued) which my wife refers to as my "Buzz Lightyear" shoes and makes a noise mimicing a car alarm when i emerge wearing them. They are wingtip loafers with kilties and tassels, and for good measure intricate foxing over the instep.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

David J. Cooper said:


> I'm close to pulling the trigger on these:
> 
> https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF42250_1_40000000001_-1


I would reconsider. We're all entitled to our own aesthetic, but my aesthetic tells me that those are awful.

I have three pairs of AE Graysons (shell and calf) and four pairs of Alden/BB Tassels (suede and shell) (I just ordered another pair of shell tassels with the 30% BB corporate discount). They are my go to summer shoe. I've worn them with suits, khakis, and shorts with no socks - they are, IMO, a very flexible style. They also have the advantage of being the quintessential American shoe. It's the footwear equivalent of a pink OCBD - some men will; some dare not.

I've had a secretary compliment my Alden/BB shell tassels and complain that her husband won't wear them - I'm fine with that. They lack the vulgarity of flashy bits of metal, but have sufficient embellishment which causes more insecure men to quiver with fear lest they be deemed something less than manly. In some circles, they're an FU shoe; in others, perfectly tasteful and acceptable. I have BB shell unlined pennies as well, but agree with others that they are even more casual (and the most comformatble sockless); I wouldn't wear pennies with a suit. Kilties are an abomination - I've certainly seen them and remained quiet, but if I saw a friend wear them, out of concern, I'd mock him relentlessly until better judgment prevailed

I only like the traditional style Tassels; I prefer the Alden style over AE Grayson (becasue of the stitching on the top), but the AE come across more dressy as they are slightly more tapered. I do not like the Ben Silver pair of Aldens linked above - but, to each his own.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

No tassels. Can't stand them. I think they look goofy. Kilties are, if anything, worse.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

Never been a fan of tassels, but I have to admit I've tried on a couple of pairs over the last few months and actually liked the look on my foot. A pair may be in my future...

Kilties are the ninth circle of hell...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Generally, I'm no fan of tasseled loafers, but if I ran across a new pair from say...AE, while thrifting, I'd think I'd test my long-held opinion.

Kilties, on the other hand, be they tasseled or not, are an oddity to me. When was the last time kiltie tassel loafers were in fashion? Even without the tassels I find them unappealing.

Now, I had started to compose a post questioning why so many low-end brands offer them still, when I realized they simply take their pre-fab venetian and penny styles and add these pieces. I suppose it's the best they can do to offer a variety of style at the same cost to their target demographic. It's ironic if this is why they still exist.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

#8 tassels
tassels invented by aldens in 1947


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

Brooksfan said:


> I have the Alden 611 in black calf (long since discontinued) which my wife refers to as my "Buzz Lightyear" shoes and makes a noise mimicing a car alarm when i emerge wearing them. They are wingtip loafers with kilties and tassels, and for good measure intricate foxing over the instep.


Would you post a picture of these? A Google image search did not reveal these shoes. I am interested in seeing these shoes!


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

A few years ago, I would never have owned a pair, but I've slowly come around. I have one pair.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> Tassels, kilties, broguing. Pick *one.* If a single pair has more than one of these, you're doing it wrong.


I understand the spirit of austerity in this post and most often agree with it. Tassels are an exception. Kilties and broguing are good in themselves, and even better when added to tassels. Aficionados of popular culture will know the important words of Captain Redleg in _The Outlaw Joesy Wales, _"Doin' good don't have no end." This applies particularly to tassels.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Kilties are vile. Tassels are ok - but I'd have to own a considerable number of other shoe styles before I got around to purchasing a pair.


----------



## db601 (Oct 3, 2008)

Upthewazzu:

Got to differ with you on northwesterners - at least from my experience in E Wash. I got my first kilties 35 years ago from Whites Boots when I worked construction; they've been making similar models since the dawn of time:

https://www.whitesboots.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=30278

Tassels and kilties slipons probably have seen their day. When business attire was more formal, they had a note of nonconformity. In the world of business casual, they're anachronistic.

DB601


----------



## CdnTrad (May 27, 2012)

Orgetorix said:


> Tassels, kilties, broguing. Pick *one.* If a single pair has more than one of these, you're doing it wrong.


I'm with you, Orgetorix.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Epaminondas said:


> Kilties are an abomination - I've certainly seen them and remained quiet, but if I saw a friend wear them, out of concern, I'd mock him relentlessly until better judgment prevailed


Hilarious.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> thought it was rather strange since all of the so-called experts say that only lace ups are to be worn with suits.


I get the impression that many of the "so-called experts" posting on AAAC and elsewhere are really twenty-five-year-olds who have barely been around the block and just repeat mindlessly what others say in these echo-chamber style blogs and forums.

I've been in the workforce since 1980, in Detroit, Minneapolis, and St. Paul, and tassels have always been an acceptable shoe with suits, at least in the midwest.*

I'm all in favor of good taste, but, c'mon, we live in an Ed Hardy world now in which 95% of the men I see wear white athletic shoes with their cutoff jean shorts. To complain about tassels with suits is just being overly prissy in this day and age.

*"Nice" tassels: BB, Alden, etc. Not junk like "French Shriner."

Good luck,
Don

Proud owner of black calf, brown calf, brown suede, and #8 Cordovan tassels.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

In hindsight, I kinda wish I would have snagged either or both of these on ebay when they were available:


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> Tassels, kilties, broguing. Pick *one.* If a single pair has more than one of these, you're doing it wrong.


So these are out of the question?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

frosejr said:


> So these are out of the question?


I can kinda sorta stand longwing tassels, and the new AE captoe tassels don't offend me... but _those_ are the work of the devil. The only way they could be more grotesque would be if that were a wingtip instead of a longwing. Of course, I've got a problem with kiltie loafers in general.


----------



## db601 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's what I'm talkin' about! I've got 'em in black. I'll take those any day to the square toe shoes, which thankfully appear to be fading, that look like clown shoes on my feet.


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

frosejr said:


> In hindsight, I kinda wish I would have snagged either or both of these on ebay when they were available:


Complete the collection!


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

chilton said:


> Complete the collection!


AWESOME


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

It's funny the things you initially have an aversion to and then come around to liking. When I first started to care about clothing, I swore I would never wear loafers. In my eyes, they had no redeeming qualities and represented everything I promised I would never become. Now, they make up the majority of my shoe wardrobe and I rarely wear lace-ups. When I came around to loafers, I swore I would draw the line at tassels, fringes or anything else that would possibly draw attention to my feet. Now, I happily wear tassel loafers but, until very recently, swore I would never wear a moccasin-style handsewn loafer with tassels. I'll let you guess what's next on my to-buy list. Tassel mocs, preferably with a kiltie.

Part of the enjoyment of dressing well is trying new things and seeing what works and what doesn't. If you've tried it and it just doesn't fly with you, that's fine but it's no reason to discourage others. If you haven't tried it, give it a shot and you just might like it.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

frosejr said:


> In hindsight, I kinda wish I would have snagged either or both of these on ebay when they were available:


Don't forget the white belt, so you can do the full Cleveland.


----------



## db601 (Oct 3, 2008)

Zing, ouch!


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

The merlot colored AE's look a lot like the Arlingtons I bought in the late 80s...I'd love to get a pair in black calf, size 12D, they were the first "real" shoes I bought when I was in college. I really like tassels, and like the little noises they make as I walk...


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

Big fan of tassels. Anyone know of a maker carrying a dark green suede tassle similar to the one linked earlier, without the red welt? Thanks gents.


----------

